# Gran Turismo 5 Features Over 1000 Cars



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Gran Turismo 5 Features Over 1000 Cars*
06/17/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Gran Turismo 5 has been in development for years now. The game’s anticipated release date announcement was made during E3 and now more information – including the fact that Gran Turismo 5 has over 1000 licensed cars – has been unveiled about Sony and Polyphony Digital’s PlayStation 3 exclusive racer.
The information coming out of the 2010 E3 expo regarding the game are as follows:


Various professional race modes from around the world such as NASCAR, World Rally Championship, Super GT and more.
More than 1000 licensed cars
Real-time visual damage
16 player online multiplayer races
Two-player split/screen mode.
Career mode returns with a full world map, licensed car dealerships, tuning and body shops, and car washes. Start your car collection, customize them to your liking, and live the life of a pro racer.
Compete in franchise mainstays like point-based Championship Race series and hone your skills with License Tests.
Gran Turismo TV Video gives players access to an online clearinghouse of great motorsport video programming (both HD and SD – all broadcast quality) through PSN. Users can now export this content to the GT PSP Museum (GT PSP required).
Photo Mode and Photo Album allows users to capture their greatest GT moments, and share with friends. Players can stage and capture stylish shots from a number of angles and locations.
Photo Album can be shared online, and the Online Replay Album lets players capture replay video from their favorite races and upload them to YouTube for the world to see.
Players can create custom soundtracks from music stored on their PS3s to play in-game.
Players who own Gran Turismo PSP and Gran Turismo 5 Prologue can transfer cars unlocked in that game directly to their garage in Gran Turismo 5 for use in Arcade Mode through special cross-talk interoperability.
 Gran Turismo 5 will be released in North America on November 2nd, 2010. The game’s collectors edition was recently detailed. The game will also be released in full 3D.
[Source] 

*Via: PSLS*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds ace, but just release it already


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Where have you been hiding Dan? I agree it's been five years already I just don't want to hear that it's being delayed again.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Been busy playing Forza . Ive sorta been keeping an eye on it, but I wasnt bowled over by GTP so Ive not paid a lot of attention since then, mostly due to delays making me not get that excited about it anymore.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There is one thing that bothers me, Porsche will not be in GT5 but they will be in the new NFS game.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I play those raceing games so poorly i'm lucky to be able to upgrade my default car. I give up! My 10 year nephew can beat games in a weeks time while i'm still trying to get through training mode.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Be glad that the DMV don,t use that as part of the driving test, because we would both be in trouble and your nephew would end up with a drivers license


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> Be glad that the DMV don,t use that as part of the driving test, because we would both be in trouble and your nephew would end up with a drivers license


No kidding!:rofl:


----------

